# Cichlid Ideas



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

Somewhat new to cichlids although I have a Jack Dempsey....

First ? is what other cichlids do you recommend keeping Dempseys with besides oscars?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

tank size?


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

it is like a 65 gallon tank, but its real long


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

4 ft? How wide?

what size tank is the JD in?

for a 4ft 65g, you can have any fish up to 10". Maybe larger depending on the width. Basically, a Jack dempsey is as big as you'd want to go. Of you have him in the 65, I ecommend a convict cichlid.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

so you think i can put a black convict with the JD?


another ? .... anyone ever have two JD's together?? just curious, what wold happen if they were both males??


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Two males would fight. Fortunately, JD's are very eays to sex. You could bree them in a 65g


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

yea, ive heard that i just have a tough time telling a male between a female especially when purchasing one..


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

females have specks and blotches of color on their gill colors, males dont.

I'll post some pics to compare:

Female









Notice the color under the eyes and over the gills.

Male:







Notice the lack of speckling under the chin and gill covers when compared to female.

Breeding pairs are awesome, but if you cant get one or dont want to, a male convict would be a good companion.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

im pretty sure i have female dempsey....so i might try to pick up a male dempsey or a black convict....


another ? i have is how to tell differences between male and female of oscars?? thatd help me out too


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

another ?....with the dempseys does the tan/black stripes on the upper half of the fish have anything to do with it


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

convicts breed like mad!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Sexing oscars is difficult, try to get a vent shot.

Also, an oscar should have at least a 75g tank. I would not recommend one for you.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

what do you think about firemouths, or green terror, or salvini??


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

arnet firemouths aggresive?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Salvini would kill anything else, they are called the mini-guapote for a reason! A green terror might work... but most likely it would fight with the dempsey. Im not sure who would win. The firemouth would be fine, and BTW, firemouths are less agressive than convicts. I just personally like cons better. 

There are more cichlids that I would recommend if you are wiling to hunt down a fish thats not readily available.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

what are they....?? one cichlid that i have never seen in the stores is the red terror..not that i would buy one for this tank but it looks like one nice fish...but what are some not readily available and where do u suggest looking?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, some very nice fish for that tank would be-
Amphilophus Robertsoni ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=123 )

Archocentrus Centrarchus ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=129 )

Archocentrus sajica ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=134 )

Cryptoheros Panamensis ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=133 )

The undisputed best place to get CA cichlids is from Jeff rapps. All his fish are extremely high quality, and he has a wide variety of less common cichlids. His site is www.tangledupincichlids.com

Oh, and the Red Terror _amphilophus festae_(http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=503 ) Is a great fish. The males can get to 16+", they are very agressive, and beautiful.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks ill check those out....

anyone know anywhere to look for aquariums besides the chain pet stores


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

The internet!


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd go for a used tank via the internet or even better, the want ads - local and probably even a little cheaper than say eBay or some such site. I believe there is a "Trading Post" for every area in the country. I'd try one of those. I find lots of tanks in them for sale usually cheap. You always get the nutcase that thinks their gonna sell a 10g for $100 but for the most part a large tank will be at a very good price.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

go to www.craigslist.com, enter your area, and search for aquariums. I once got a 55g for 20$ off this site.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

cool, ill check it out


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

If you're willing to make a bit of a drive to pick up a great-priced tank, try aquabid.com...the sellers there usually have extremely competitive prices.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

If you wanted something in the blueish color region you could go with a Honduran red point. They are very beautiful fish.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldnt put an HRP in a 60g with a dempsey and a few jewels. they dont fight nearly as well as regular cons.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Yea true but with enough hiding spots it just might work.


----------

